# One Year Later...



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

I bought this saw saw back in 2001. Ridgid had't swtiched to the orange color, so it is the marine grey. Same setup adjustments for me, except my bevel was perfect out of the box for both 90 and 45 degrees. The saw stand itself, however, as clever as it is, didn't allow the saw table to be parallel to the ground! I couldn't figure out how to fix it without bending something, so I loosened up the saw-to-stand hold down bolts, stuck some door shims between the saw and the stand until it was level, tightened the hold down bolts, and cut off the extra shim. Problem solved!

The dust collection isn't too bad. It got a lot better when I took it off the stand and mounted on to a solid surface. I personally liked the old guard system. I didn't think it was too bad to take off and put back on. About the same as the splitter I have on my Unisaws at work.

I also chucked the Ridgid blade pretty quickly after purchasing the saw. I take that back: I kept it to saw sheet metal! That was about all it was good for (I decided!). I made a crosscut/miter sled for the saw pretty quickly after buying it. Improved the quality of my cross cuts. I only use the miter guage for cutting dadoes and rabbits these days.

I do like the t-slots in the sides and top of the fence. Allows for toilet bolt jigs to either slide or be fixed onto the fence. That is a great feature on this saw (IMHO!). The thing I absolutely like more than anything about this saw is when you have to take it to a jobsite, the stand and the saw outperform every portable benchtop saw in the market!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I had one of these and I thought it was a great saw too. It was loud, but no different than my miter saw. It didn't have a soft start so that was part of it. I put a dust collection plate under mine and hooked up a Y to collect from both ports and had good luck with dust collection. I didn't think the splitter was terrible to remove (easier than three bolts on my Grizzly now). If I ever want a portable I'd grab the new version in a heartbeat. If you're interested in a router table insert for it you can check one out in my projects.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Xett.


----------



## bnoles (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for a great and honest review. I too own this exact model and have found it to be an excellent TS in every respect. It has done everything well that I have asked of it. I have a small shop and everything has to be portable, this fits the bill for my needs perfectly.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice review Xett and welcome to Lumberjocks. Last year, I was divided between this saw and the TS3660 model. Both were in the same price range and it boiled down to whether I wanted the exceptional portability of this saw or whether I wanted the money to go to the cast iron table. The herculean lift on the 3660 was the deciding factor for me, since I could have the cast iron and some portability in my basement. Obviously I won't be hauling it up the stairs anytime soon though. With the riving knife and the modifications you mentioned on the new model, this does seem like an exceptional saw for those that need a good portable saw.

David


----------



## BigBard (Jan 19, 2009)

You have a shop vac that pulls 450 cfm? that's outstanding!!!


----------



## Xett (Jan 3, 2010)

Doh! My brain thought "150" and my fingers were much more optimistic and typed "450"! 
150cfm, not 450 cfm, been edited above. Sorry! 
Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------

